# Red Legged Partridges



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

I have adopted 2 red legged partridges from the rspca. I believe they are both hens as numerous eggs have been laid but not hatched. Could anyone tell me if partridge eggs are edible. I understand pheasant and quail eggs are but i can't find any information regarding partridge eggs. Also, I have put them in an aviary but they spend a lot of time pecking the cement out from between the bricks, is there anything I can do to stop this behaviour


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

snodhutch said:


> I have adopted 2 red legged partridges from the rspca. I believe they are both hens as numerous eggs have been laid but not hatched. Could anyone tell me if partridge eggs are edible. I understand pheasant and quail eggs are but i can't find any information regarding partridge eggs. Also, I have put them in an aviary but they spend a lot of time pecking the cement out from between the bricks, is there anything I can do to stop this behaviour


Perfectly edible..I had them as a kid as well as Moorhens and Seagulls.Try giving them cuttlebone to peck at...alternatively you'll have to cover the brickwork with some form of sheeting.


----------

